# Espresso how do you drink yours



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi i usually drink flat whites, but today had a couple of 16g shots, but i have a small cube of sugar in mine, so am i committing sacrilege with this ?

How do you drink yours or how are you supposed to drink them e,g 16g enough or what?

Thanks

Robert


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

16g dose , or 16g beverage weight?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

robti said:


> ...i have a small cube of sugar in mine, so am i committing sacrilege with this ?...


Not at all. If that's how you enjoy espresso then there is absolutely nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi its a 16g dose, reason for asking was i just got my weights to work out so wanted to see what all the fuss was about as when i was drinking flat whites as long as it tasted good i didnt worry to much about the output weight

robert


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Sugar? You might as well just piss in it!!

Only kidding







you drink it the way that makes you best enjoy it. Try backing off the sugar a little at a time though. I used to take sugar in coffee but understanding great coffee and espresso has made me appreciate the natural sweetness in a well made shot. Your sugar will mask that a bit. So it's worth pulling back a bit. I found after a week of no sugar, I didn't miss it any more


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Just the bean for me, would not want sweetener to take away nutty, plummy, raisony, tobbaccany flavours. My mate has 2 sweetener in his, drank his by mistake once and gagged, like drinking liquid cruncy nut cornflakes. There again i have no sweet tooth!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Majority of mine turn into the Americano style drink, with or without milk depending on how I feel!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

With about 50ml of water.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

robti said:


> Hi i usually drink flat whites, but today had a couple of 16g shots, but i have a small cube of sugar in mine
> 
> Have you tried sprinkling brown sugar onto of the tamped coffeee and then making the espresso? (Called a Cuban, I believe)
> 
> ...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I try to pull the shot wherethe natural sweetness is emphasised. This is often mooted to be around 19% yield, maybe try for 21g to 27g output from your 16g?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

there again i am partial to a Corretto night cap with Makers mark bourbon (for medicinal purposes only 














)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hmmm makers mark, now there's a way to end the day .


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> Have you tried sprinkling brown sugar onto of the tamped coffeee and then making the espresso? (Called a Cuban, I believe)
> 
> I have not as I do not take sugar but seems like a novel twist


seems to me to be a way to get the shower screen all gummed up ? does that not make a real mess ?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Olliehulla said:


> seems to me to be a way to get the shower screen all gummed up ? does that not make a real mess ?


No idea, as I say, I have not tried it as I do not take sugar. However, don't see why it would gum the shower screen as sugar melts?

Need a sweet toothed member to give it a try and comment


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I'll give I a go on a la pavoni


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Never heard of that ever. Cant wait for some one to try it. would it make a difference with the sugar in the bottom of the portafilter


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

That's like Brazilian filter coffee lots of sugar in a pan add water boil ( gets much hotter than straight water) then pour through ground coffee in a paper filter.....

how about hypaspresso, espresso made with espresso not water ? Might not be great for the boiler... Was given the idea from a bloke who poured coffee into the water tank of a coffee dripper.....


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

NB Sugar cubes & coloured crystals take too long to dissolve.......= a lukewarm espresso.

In Italy & Spain they use a quick dissolving white sugar (inbetween castor & granulated in particle size & also used by the vending industry)


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

shrink said:


> Sugar? You might as well just piss in it!!
> 
> Only kidding
> 
> ...


Yeah agreed, the sugar will make it harder to balance the bitterness/sourness (but i'll certainly dabble sometimes)


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

espressotechno said:


> NB Sugar cubes & coloured crystals take too long to dissolve.......= a lukewarm espresso.
> 
> In Italy & Spain they use a quick dissolving white sugar (inbetween castor & granulated in particle size & also used by the vending industry)


Yep, or you could make a syrup..


----------



## espressotime (Apr 6, 2013)

90% of the shots I drink are Caffee Machiatos.Teaspoon of milk to take away the sharp edge of the espresso.


----------



## jakeapeters (May 20, 2013)

I actually tried making cuban espressos about a year ago when my grinder broke down, as I was having to use pre-ground (yuck). Tamped then used about a teaspoon of granulated sugar on top, and it was actually quite drinkable.

I don't suggest it though, as with freshly roasted beans ground on demand I don't think it would actually add anything - all it did to the pre-ground was counter the bitterness.


----------

